# Membership No.



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

My membership number on the sig pic has changed to 908 but I'm actually 923 ? :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Looking into it for you.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorted for you mate. It's just one I got wrong with doing so many at once.

Nick


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

No worries !


----------

